# Blue Green Algae without Erythromycin



## Evans11 (Jul 28, 2009)

You can use Maracyn 1 which is sold in Canada at Petsmart or purchase it on ebay. I have used it in the past and the BGA disappeared within days.

Brian


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

I did a three day black out and it cleared it up! I was blacking out for a different algae, but the BGA is gone. And it hasn't come back. It's been almost 2 months.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

nice and +1 on the maracyn


----------



## zachfishman1 (Feb 5, 2010)

I did a 3 day blackout and it did not kill all of it. <5% remained and grew back. Dosing Maracyn did knock it down hard, but the final blow was dosing NO3. It turned out that I had practically 0 nitrates; have been maintaining at 10-20ppm and have had no BGA return. Green spot algae on the other hand...


----------



## Canuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Now just increase phosphates. Should help get rid of the GSA


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

UltraLife Blue Green Algae Remover got rid of mine. Its not an antibiotic.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

dmagerl said:


> UltraLife Blue Green Algae Remover got rid of mine. Its not an antibiotic.


Are you sure it's not an antibiotic? It might just be erythromycin repackaged.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Are you sure it's not an antibiotic? It might just be erythromycin repackaged.


thats exactly what it is and it works great.


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

Their website proclaims "No erythromycin"


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

dmagerl said:


> Their website proclaims "No erythromycin"


thats odd the box i have from a few years back says etythomycin right on it. maybe they changed there formula


----------

